# Round Rocks



## jgraham114 (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anybody know where to get some larger round rocks in the Wisconsin area?


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

You can try the local landscaping places around youâ€¦

Look in the yellow pages under â€œLandscapingâ€


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

any lakes by you, there FREE


----------



## nwagner (Jun 12, 2008)

Find a farmer that has them piled along one of his fence rows. The ground is littered with them from WI to Iowa!


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah that's it. Steal from farmers because they don't have it tough enough already.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

SLIGHTLY STOOPID said:


> Yeah that's it. Steal from farmers because they don't have it tough enough already.


They had a bumper crop of round rocks last year. They won't miss em... :thumb:


----------

